# Lorgar's self imposed exile



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok first, other than it being stated, is there a story or short connected to the Daemon Primarch going into exile?

Main question. Does Lorgar believe he is better serving the Pantheon by writing rediculously large amounts of text? Does he have ANYTHING to do with the Word Bearers planning at the moment. Or is he leaving it to Erebus and sulking. I know very little about this. However I really would like to see the Word Bearers led by Lorgar make an attempt to cause some serious damage against the Imperium.

I personally believe if Lorgar were to put on some clothing, walk out of his hole and rouse his Bearers of the Word. I think even Abaddon would have a difficult time not taking up arms with him. Is Lorgar not truly the chosen of Chaos? Reading Aurellian(sp?) he sure seems to be.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Apostle said:


> Ok first, other than it being stated, is there a story or short connected to the Daemon Primarch going into exile?


I believe it was the Word Bearers series which revealed the information concerning Lorgar's exile. 

It is unknown why he entered the Templum Inficio or what he has been occupied with for millennia, beyond declaring that no one should disturb his meditations. But considering he is now a daemon, he seems to have removed himself from the actions of his Legion.



Apostle said:


> Is Lorgar not truly the chosen of Chaos? Reading Aurellian(sp?) he sure seems to be.


It doesn't seem that he is. At least three Primarchs had their egos massaged by Chaos by claiming they were the chosen; Horus, Lorgar and Magnus. Lorgar may have been chosen to initiate the Heresy by corrupting Horus, but his purpose (in the eyes of the gods) beyond that is unclear.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd love to think it's been left open, imagine, Lorgar meditating for a millennia, only to come back and lead the Daemon-Primarchs in the end times against the living Primarchs which have also returned..Abaddon is the gods play thing in the mean time


----------



## TheGoblin (Jul 19, 2012)

The Gods have a plan for Lorgar, I'm sure of that. If they wanted him to lead the Black Crusades he would, but we'll just have to wait and see what they want with Lorgar. Like tabbytomo said, it would be very cool for him to come back with the other Daemon-Primarchs and kick Loyalist Primarch butt in the end times.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, yea that makes sense. I just so badly want to read some post-heresy Primarch work....How about the question if he is in any way orchestrating any current things with his Legion? Does he still have contact with Erebus? Or is our fair Lorgar literally sitting there in a locked up tower somewhere? I mean that is a long time to study/pout/pray.


----------



## LongfangFenrika93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its possible that Lorgar has a scintilla of his former self and maybe regrets his actions to an extent. Much like the Cabal's idea for Horus. Shoot me if this is a daft idea.

EDIT: Obviously, not the same regret that Horus would feel, but enough to relinquish control of his Legion to his sons, perhaps?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Casting the fact that Daemons have very little of their human side to them. Lorgar is much content writing scrolls for the Chaos Gods and meditating. It is very possible that through his meditation, his soul is somewhere else. 

If any of the Daemon Princes put on the Primarch Yolk again, they would have to face their mortal failures again. Both due to the fact they lost the war against the Emperor, and the fact that their legions are ruined shadows of their great conquests.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

I imagine, Lorgar like the rest of his brothers, just dosent want to look at their legions, the imperium, each other, they are all testaments to weakness, failure, they no doubt see how their sons have fallen and then question how far they themselves have fallen, maybe they just dont care anymore, Lorgar probably sees the destruction of the imperium as something immutable, no point striving for its destruction when it is already guaranteed.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Lost&Damned said:


> I imagine, Lorgar like the rest of his brothers, just dosent want to look at their legions, the imperium, each other, they are all testaments to weakness, failure, they no doubt see how their sons have fallen and then question how far they themselves have fallen, maybe they just dont care anymore, Lorgar probably sees the destruction of the imperium as something immutable, no point striving for its destruction when it is already guaranteed.


Good point...Though the Word Bearers stick pretty well to The Book(Aka the planet sized tomb) that Lorgar wrote/is writing. I am not so sure he would be ashamed, mabe angry. But that's what a leader is for, come back for a bit and lay down the law!

Though I see the others legion Primarch's shame for sure. Most Primarchs even the really twisted ones. Had some pride in the notion of honor, philosophy and art. (maybe exclude Angron there.) Most of the Chaos Legions no longer appreciate such things. So I can see how they would feel even as servants of the Dark Gods that their Legions have fallen too low and petty to be worthy of their Lords attention and guidence.


----------



## TheGoblin (Jul 19, 2012)

Perhaps, like the Gods themselves, Lorgar cares very little for the material universe now? After all the Gods don't give a shit, so why should he?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

There is also the possibility that Lorgar, in his own mind, has not been gone the staggering ten thousand years that have passed. Time is nothing within the Warp, and it is almost nothing with the Eye. I would not be shocked if the moment those doors to the Templum Inficio were closed, that millenia swarmed by even as Lorgar first bent his knees in prayer.

It is likely that he may just emerge one day and be shocked at the spread of time. Though with him now being a Daemon-Primarch that would seem unlikely.


----------



## LongfangFenrika93 (Jan 22, 2012)

That is an interesting point, because you could apply that to the Loyalists. 

Its also a possibility that Lorgar's isolation could be a test for his Sons to carry out the spreading of the faith? When he returns he could decide if they passed or failed?


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

LongfangFenrika93 said:


> That is an interesting point, because you could apply that to the Loyalists.
> 
> Its also a possibility that Lorgar's isolation could be a test for his Sons to carry out the spreading of the faith? When he returns he could decide if they passed or failed?


I find that to be a likely reason, I had not thought of that.


----------

